# Bluetooth mute not working in 2014 Cruze with standard radio



## DeCAY (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a 2014 LT, with the standard radio. I have my phone (Sprint LG Optimus G) paired via bluetooth. Calling/dialing/hangup work fine, but I cannot get the mic to mute from the steering wheel controls. Every time I hit the "mute/hangup" button, the phone just hangs up. I've tried tapping, short press, and long press. Am I missing something? Or is this an incompatibility with Android?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there DeCAY,

I'm sorry to hear of the Bluetooth difficulties that you are experiencing in your Cruze. Please send us a private message in reference to your concern and with your VIN included and I will look further into this. I look forward to hearing from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Could simply be that your phone's OS can't correctly distinguish what the controls want it to do.

But this sounds like a MyLink issue. Maybe MyLink doesn't have the proper code to communicate with your phone...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The documentation in my owners manual (2012) says that the mute/hang up button on the steering wheel will mute the radio and hang up a phone call. The hang up takes priority. You're describing how I expect to see my car behave, regardless of phone type.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

obermd said:


> The documentation in my owners manual (2012) says that the mute/hang up button on the steering wheel will mute the radio and hang up a phone call. The hang up takes priority. You're describing how I expect to see my car behave, regardless of phone type.


Nice, don't have access to my manual right now (at work). I thought the controls could mute the phone on a phone call...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

DeCAY said:


> I have a 2014 LT, with the standard radio. I have my phone (Sprint LG Optimus G) paired via bluetooth. Calling/dialing/hangup work fine, but I cannot get the mic to mute from the steering wheel controls. Every time I hit the "mute/hangup" button, the phone just hangs up. I've tried tapping, short press, and long press. Am I missing something? Or is this an incompatibility with Android?


What is the issue with muting music while on phone? With my iPhone, it sometimes plays music while the phone call is going on and you have to open music and pause it inside the phone. This was a MyLink glitch I had for 3 iPhones and 3 iOS setups. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> What is the issue with muting music while on phone? With my iPhone, it sometimes plays music while the phone call is going on and you have to open music and pause it inside the phone. This was a MyLink glitch I had for 3 iPhones and 3 iOS setups.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


I think he means mute the mic for the phone remotely so he can scream obscenities then quietly go back to mumbling at the caller.


----------



## DeCAY (Jun 5, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I think he means mute the mic for the phone remotely so he can scream obscenities then quietly go back to mumbling at the caller.



^^^THIS^^^ Daily.

I found a workaround. Once I start a call, hit menu on the radio, scroll down to "mute" and just leave the radio on that screen in case I need it. I can reach over and hit menu to mute.

Not intuitive, and poor design, but it works for now. Not something I want to deal with for the next 5-10 years though.


----------

